# The Kentmere Horseshoe



## -Oy- (Dec 19, 2021)

The Kentmere Horseshoe - a lovely full day walk in the Lake District with 5 or 6 or summits to bag and a section of "High Street" on top - an old Roman Road right up on top of the fells. It's been a while since I did it and probably beyond me now.

Seen here from Sandside across the Kent Estuary about 20 miles away.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> The Kentmere Horseshoe - a lovely full day walk in the Lake District with 5 or 6 or summits to bag and a section of "High Street" on top - an old Roman Road right up on top of the fells. It's been a while since I did it and probably beyond me now.
> 
> Seen here from Sandside across the Kent Estuary about 20 miles away.


wow!! I don't have a bucket list but I'm going to make one just to visit this.....what month of the year was this taken ?


----------



## Tommy (Dec 19, 2021)

Wonderful!  As with so many of your photographs, it draws you in and makes you want to be part of it.


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> wow!! I don't have a bucket list but I'm going to make one just to visit this.....what month of the year was this taken ?



Taken December 5th this year.


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 19, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Wonderful!  As with so many of your photographs, it draws you in and makes you want to be part of it.


Thanks


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Taken December 5th this year.


I didn't realise you'd had so much snow already this month....


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> wow!! I don't have a bucket list but I'm going to make one just to visit this.....what month of the year was this taken ?


The Lakes have some wonderful surprises, that magnificent photo, taken from The Kent Estuary, would have another surprise in store. Just turn around and catch a shot of the estuary. The railway crossing may not emulate the famous Glenfinnan viaduct, further north, for romantic architecture, but it's still seriously impressive.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 19, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> The Kentmere Horseshoe - a lovely full day walk in the Lake District with 5 or 6 or summits to bag and a section of "High Street" on top - an old Roman Road right up on top of the fells. It's been a while since I did it and probably beyond me now.
> 
> Seen here from Sandside across the Kent Estuary about 20 miles away.


Stunning!


----------



## bowmore (Dec 19, 2021)

We spent a few days in the Lake District. We took a half day tour that included Beatrix Potter's home. The next day we took an all day 7 lakes tour that included a boat ride in a classic wooden steamer.
Many years ago my late wife and I took a multimodal trip to the Ulverston glass works from Bowness. It was done ny lake steamer, steam train, car and bus.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2021)

@-Oy- 
I love the play of shadow and light in this photo. Just beautiful!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2022)

@-Oy- 
Where are you?


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 6, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @-Oy-
> Where are you?



Sorry - the move to just posting other people's photos off Google kinda killed it for me.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm missing your photography


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 6, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I'm missing your photography


Aw thanks - I'll see what I can do


----------

